# PERDIDO KEY MACK ATTACK



## Tide In Knots

May 24, 2008

THE MILLER LITE MACK ATTACK 

ALL PROCEEDS BENEFIT COVENANT HOSPICE!!!!

ONE DAY TOURNAMENT (SIGN OUT AT CAPTAIN'S MEETING MAY 23)

SITE: @ Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club

ENTRY FEE: $300

SCALES: 3-7PM

PAYOUTS NOT GUARANTEED AT THIS POINT!!!! SPONSORSHIP NEEDED!!!!

KING MACKEREL OPEN DIVISION CONTENDER BOATS AMBERJACK DIVISION

1st- $5000 1st-$1000

2nd- $25002nd- $500

3rd- $2000 3rd- $300

4th- $1500 

5th- $1000 COBIA DIVISION

6th- $800 1st- $1000

7th- $700 2nd- $500

8th- $600 3rd- $300

9th- $500 

10th- $400 

Jewelers Trade ShopLADY ANGLER BONUS $1000 value

LADY RUNNER UP=FREE ENTRY TO QUEEN OF KINGS TOURNAMENT

SMALL BOAT DIVISION (<23FT) JUNIOR ANGLER BONUS $500 value

1st- $1500

2nd- $1200SINGLE ENGINE BOAT BONUS (King only)

3rd- $1000 1st- $750

4th- $8002nd- $500

5th- $500 3rd- $250

TARGET WEIGHT BONUS CATEGORY ($50 ENTRY) WINNER GETS 50% HOSPICE GETS 50%

ALL TOURNAMENT SPECIES ELIGIBLE FOR TARGET WEIGHT

TWT- $300, $200, $100 with a 40/30/20 payout....10 to expenses/hospice

LOOK FOR BROCHURES AND ENTRY FORMS IN APRIL AT YOUR FAVORITE BAIT AND TACKLE SHOP.

IF YOU WISH TO PRE REGISTER BEFORE ENTRY FORMS AND BROCHURES HIT THE SHELVES, WRITE AN INDEX CARD WITH THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION: TEAM NAME, BOAT MAKE AND LENGTH, #OF MOTORS AND BRAND, CAPTAINS NAME,CAPTAIN'S ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBER/S, NUMBER, NAMES AND AGES OF JR ANGLERS, AND NUMBER AND NAMES OF LADY ANGLERS. MAIL THE CARD AND YOUR $300 OR $350 (TGT WT) CHECK (MADE PAYABLE TO COVENANT HOSPICE) TO BRAD SAUERS, 621 DOWNHAUL DR., PENSACOLA, FL, 32507.

TOURNAMENT RULES TO FOLLOW.


----------



## Tide In Knots

TOURNAMENT RULES---

THESE RULES ARE A <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">DRAFT COPY AND WILL BECOME FINAL AS OF THE PRINTING OF BROCHURES. <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">THE TOURNAMENT COMMITTEE MAY CHANGE OR ALTER THE RULES AT ANY TIME UP UNTIL THE CAPTAIN'S MEETING. THE PIER DIVISION AND THE KAYAK/NON-POWERED DIVISION ARE HYPOTHETICAL DEPENDING UPON REGISTRY AND INTEREST PRECEDING THE TOURNAMENT. 

<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Tournament Rules 

1. ENTRY FEES. All powered boats entry fee is $300. The Kayak/ Non-Powered boats entry fee is $30. The pier angler division entry fee is $30. All entries are not reimbursable after the conclusion of the Captain?s meeting. No personal checks will be accepted after May 19, 2008. Cash, cashier?s check or money order will be accepted until the conclusion of the captain?s meeting. 

2. DATES AND HOURS OF COMPETITION. This is a Captain?s choice tournament. The safety and well being of the participants is the responsibility of each team?s registered captain and/or individual participant. In the event of an official small craft warning by the national weather service the tournament may be postponed or rescheduled for a later date. This will be determined the night of the captain?s meeting. Tournament hours will be from official sign-out at the conclusion of the captain?s meeting May 23, 2008 to 6pm Saturday May 24, 2008. Lines must be out of the water by no later than 6pm Saturday May 24, 2008. 

3. WEIGH SCALES. The official weigh scales will be at the Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club and will be open from 3pm to 7pm, May 24, 2008. All fish caught aboard a tournament registered powered vessel must be brought to the scales aboard that same vessel. You must be in line and recognized by the tournament officials by 7pm. All Pier division and Kayak/Non-Powered Vessel division contestants may bring their catch to the scales via any method of transportation. In the event of a tie in official weight, the team/entrant to weigh first will break the tie and be awarded the higher ranking position. 

4. ELIGIBLE SPECIES. All tournament eligible species must meet the legal minimum requirements as set forth by the Florida Fish and Wildlife Commission. Neither the tournament committee nor its sponsors will be held responsible for any violation of the law by tournament participants. King Mackerel, Amberjack, and Cobia will be the only species eligible for this event. All fish must be caught by hook and line during legal tournament hours. Any fish appearing to have been frozen, drawn, chemically treated or otherwise appears to be unfit for human consumption will be ineligible for weigh in. Mutilated fish will be deemed ineligible. Judgments made by the tournament committee will be final. 

5. CAPTAIN?S MEETING. The MANADATORY captain?s meeting will be held at The Perdido Bay Community Center on Innerarity Point Road. The meeting will begin promptlyat 6:30pm May 23, 2008. Each team?s registered captain, each pier division entrant and each kayak/non powered boat entrant must be present at the captain?s meeting. You will be presented with a boat number/id card that must be presented at the weigh in before you weigh your catch. There will be a sign-out at the conclusion of the captain?s meeting. Each team?s registered captain and each pier division entrant and non powered boat entrant must sign out prior to leaving the captain?s meeting. If you do not sign out, you will not be eligible to weigh in your catch and no refunds will be granted. 


6. KING MACKEREL OPEN DIVISION. This division pertains to all powered vessels regardless of length. Only one fish per team will be eligible for this division. 

7. KING MACKEREL 23? AND UNDER DIVISION. This division will pertain to all powered boats that do not exceed 23 feet 11 inches as specified by the manufacturer. Any vessel with a ?23T? manufacturer specification will be eligible for this division. Only one fish per team will be eligible for this division. All powered boats that fit the 23? And Under Division criteria are also eligible for Open Division prizes but will only be awarded the higher paying place in either division based on official weight of their King Mackerel. 

8. TARGET WEIGHT BONUS. The Target Weight Bonus is a category that may be entered for an additional $50 fee. The target weight will be 29.33 pounds and will apply to all tournament eligible species caught in any division of the event (pier, kayak/non-powered and all powered boat divisions). Each team/entrant will be allowed to weigh only one fish of each eligible species for this bonus. The first target weight registered team/entrant to weigh a tournament eligible fish at 29.33 pounds exactly will be deemed the winner. If 29.33 pounds is not met exactly at the conclusion of the weigh-in, the team/entrant with the closest weight to 29.33 without exceeding 29.33 will be deemed the winner. The winner will receive half of the collected target weight fee money. The remaining half will be donated to Covenant Hospice. 

9. LADY ANGLER BONUS. The Lady Angler Bonus will be presented to the female angler that catches and weighs in the heaviest tournament eligible species. 

10. JUNIOR ANGLER BONUS. The Junior Angler Bonus will be presented to the angler 15 years old or younger that catches and weighs in the heaviest tournament eligible species. 

11. SINGLE ENGINE BOAT BONUS. The Single Engine Boat Bonus will be paid in three payout positions 1st $750, 2nd $500 and 3rd $250. King Mackerel will be the only species eligible for this bonus. The payout will be presented to the top three teams that caught king mackerel aboard a single engine powered vessel. 

12. AMBERJACK AND COBIA DIVISION. The Amberjack Division and the Cobia Division will be for powered vessel entrants only regardless of vessel length. No Cobia or Amberjack caught from any pier or non powered vessel will be eligible for these divisions. Only one fish per team will be eligible for this division. 




13. KAYAK / NON POWERED BOAT DIVISION. The vessel must be launched from land. All fish caught in the Kayak/non powered vessel division must be photographed with the angler displaying their angler number and their kayak/non powered vessel in the background. The photo should be taken ashore and not while at sea. A photo displayed on a digital camera meeting the aforementioned criteria must be shown to the weigh in officials before their catch is officially weighed and scored. No printed copies of the photo will be accepted. The photo must be displayed on the camera it was taken with. Kayak/Non Powered Boat division participants will only be eligible for prize money generated by Kayak/Non Powered Boat division entry fees and/or prizes specified solely for the Kayak/Non Powered Boat division, target weight bonus prize, Lady Angler Bonus, Junior Angler Bonus and/or T.W.T 

14. PIER DIVISION. All fish caught in the Pier Division must be caught from a pier and photographed with the angler displaying their angler number while they are standing on the pier. A photo displayed on a digital camera meeting the aforementioned criteria must be shown to the weigh in officials before their catch is officially weighed and scored. No printed copies of the photo will be accepted. The photo must be displayed on the camera that was used. Pier Division participants will only be eligible for prize money generated by pier division entry fees and/or prizes specified solely for the pier division, target weight bonus prize, Lady Angler Bonus, Junior Angler Bonus and/or T.W.T. 

15. AWARDS PRESENTATION. The post tournament party and awards presentation will take place at a site not yet finalized on Perdido Key. The event will begin at 6pm on Sunday May 25, 2008. All participants are invited to attend.
_________________


----------



## Strictly Bizness

Brad, this tourney sounds awesome. I really like the way you have laid out the rules and divisions. Finally, a tournament where a single engine 23 and under can do some good. Here's to ya Brad. :toast


----------



## Strictly Bizness

I would encourage all anglers that do or have always wanted to fish a tournament to come out for this one. This is definitely going to be a tourney where thesmall boats cancompete. I hope to see a lot of anglers at the capt's meeting.


----------



## Bigg J

I like it, I like alott


----------



## John B.

count me in


----------



## parrothead

Team Parrothead is in !!!!!!!!!!! Were do we pay ?? Pm or just let me know..

Scott


----------



## Tide In Knots

For sponsorship information email me at [email protected]. Without sponsors this is a non event.


----------



## Tide In Knots

SPONSOR ANNOUNCEMENT!!!

JEWELERS TRADE SHOP has stepped up and sponsored the Lady Angler Bonus Category. Not only have they sponsored the category but they have raised the value to $1000. They are contributing a $1000 gift certificate to their store at 26 Palafox Pl in Downtown Pensacola. Please recognize them as a sponsor of this event and give them an opportunity to get your business.

http://www.jewelerstradeshop.com/


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Great to hear. I really would like to see this event happen. I am good for an entry but I'm notconnected with the local business scene enough to provide help with sponsorship. Do you have a goal set to how much you would like to raise for hospice?


----------



## Tide In Knots

I would love to get into the 5 digit range. That's going to take a major level of sponsorship and entries but I think it's possible. The payout runs close to $26k so once the sponsorship opportunities come to a close I will better be able to make guarantees on the payouts and as to how many boats it will take to keep the payout structure how it is. If we are able to make the entire payout in sponsorships then half to two thirds of every entry will go directly to hospice and we will use the rest to bulk up the payout structure. My personal goal is to get 50 boats. I have had 25 respond to personal messages with a serious interest in participating. Hypothetically, if all the sponsorships came in and all 25 entered all aspects of the event (target wt and twt's) hospice would make close to $10k.


----------



## jackedup

so is the pier div entry 300$


----------



## jackedup

stupid question , should have paid more attention

:doh count me in too:clap


----------



## Tide In Knots

$30 for pier or kayak division entry.


----------



## Travis Gill

i'm in for either pier or kayak


----------



## Tide In Knots

Still looking for sponsors. Anyone interested or if you have any referrals please let me know.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

howz it coming so far Brad?


----------



## Tide In Knots

Still have a bunch of lines in the water fishing for potential sponsors. I am still optimistic. At the end of February I should be in a better position to tell if it will happen as planned or if things may need tweeking. I'm not giving up easily!!


----------



## Bigg J

Question: Is it mandatory for the captain to be at the meeting or can a member of the team go to it. 

Reason: I'm on shift the 23rd, 24 hours and the department has a rule that if you're on shift the on the days of 23-26, you can't take off, I can make the tourney just not the capt. meeting.


----------



## Bigg J

you may have said it already and it may be undecided but where abouts you think the scales will be.


----------



## Tide In Knots

The registered captain must sign out at the meeting. If you can't be there then you should list someone else as the captain. The scales will be at Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club. It's between Landfall and Southwind Marina where Rod and Reel Marina used to be.


----------



## Tide In Knots

FYI-- SKA Hall of Famer, 2007 FLW Kingfish Series Champion, 4-timeSKA Div 7 Champ and 4-time Bud Light King Mackerel and Cobia Tournament winner Marcus Kennedy has replied to a PM on another site stating that he unfortunately won't be able to participate in this event due to his tradition of fishing the MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament.


----------



## Bigg J

> *Tide In Knots (1/26/2008)*FYI-- SKA Hall of Famer, 2007 FLW Kingfish Series Champion, 4-timeSKA Div 7 Champ and 4-time Bud Light King Mackerel and Cobia Tournament winner Marcus Kennedy has replied to a PM on another site stating that he unfortunately won't be able to participate in this event due to his tradition of fishing the MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament.


 Good deal, maybe now some of the weekend fisherman with slow boats have a chance at doing some good. lol


----------



## Strictly Bizness

> *Tide In Knots (1/26/2008)*FYI-- SKA Hall of Famer, 2007 FLW Kingfish Series Champion, 4-timeSKA Div 7 Champ and 4-time Bud Light King Mackerel and Cobia Tournament winner Marcus Kennedy has replied to a PM on another site stating that he unfortunately won't be able to participate in this event due to his tradition of fishing the MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament.


Damn!! I can't beat him if he's not entered.oke


----------



## Tide In Knots

Anyone got any contacts that may want to sponsor the event???


----------



## Bigg J

I may have one from the baldwin county side, maybe.


----------



## Tide In Knots

SPONSOR ANNOUNCEMENT:

The Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier is donating an annual pass to the fishing pier to the winner of the pier division.


----------



## Tide In Knots

ANOTHER SPONSOR ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!

CONTENDER BOATS has pledged to sponsor the Amberjack Division and The Flora Bama Lounge has pledged to sponsor as well. This is a good start and certainly helps to establish the tournament as a legitimate event. Thank you to these sponsors and lets hope there's more to follow.


----------



## Team Hobie

I don't know if they have voted on your poll or not but I know of at least 6 kayaks that want to enter. Keep up the good work.

Ted


----------



## Tide In Knots

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblFullMessage>Beau Rivage Resort and Casino in Biloxi has contributed TWO prize packages consisting of a two night stay at the hotel, two production show tickets and dinner for two at Memphis Q restaurant in the resort. These prizes may be used to fill in for cash payouts if the minimum number of boats aren't met or will be used as door prizes at the captain's meeting.


----------



## Tide In Knots

I dropped off some pamphlets in Half Hitch Bait and Tackle today for those of you to the east. Look for some in the Pensacola Area and Orange Beach this week.

If you would like one mailed directly to your home, email me at [email protected]


----------



## Tide In Knots

As a partnership withJoe Z'sQueen of Kings tournament May 31 in Pensacola Beach, the runner up to the Jewelers Trade Shop Lady Angler Bonus will receive a free entry to the Queen of Kings tournament on Pensacola Beach.


----------



## Tide In Knots

There will be a prize drawing for all early registered boat teams. You must register by May 19th to be eligible for this $450-$500 value prize. If anyone is interested in a pamphlet or signing up early I will be at the PNJ Seminar Series on Cobia Monday night.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Outcast and Wal Mart on Blue Angel have some pamphlets.

Thanks to Hub Stacey's at the Point for agreeing to host the captain's meeting and awards presentation. www.hubstaceys.com


----------



## user285

Brad it sounds like you have put together one heck of a tourney :bowdown we will be there :toast


----------



## Strictly Bizness

> *Bow Down (4/14/2008)*Brad it sounds like you have put together one heck of a tourney :bowdown we will be there :toast


oh my god. bow down has crawled out from under the covers and has joined us all again. i knew you would start snoopin around again after the hours of fish talk we have had at the ball park recently. welcome back dougie.:toast


----------

